# Koordinaten in GPS eingeben, hilfe



## Hendreich (29. März 2006)

Hallo Leute :c :c 
Ich habe ein Explorist 100 von Magellan. Jetz habe ich eine Seekarte wo zum Beispiel als "HOT SPOT" *059°15.6298N* und *006°06.4627E* eingetragen ist. Aber so viele Zahlen passen gar nicht in das GPS. In das GPS passen zum nur
*123456E* und *1234567N*. Wie muß ich die oben genannten Koordinaten eingeben. Habs schon selber probiert, es kommen aber absurde Entfernungen raus(4800 km) u.s.w. Wieso brauche ich für Ost 6Zahlen, und für Nord 7 Zahlen? Bei Ost ist auch noch eine siebente, die erste kann man aber nicht verändern. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Bis bald Steffen #q #q #q #q


----------



## Jirko (29. März 2006)

*AW: Koordinaten in GPS eingeben, hilfe*

hallo steffen #h

du musst in deinem handgerät das dezimalminutenformat aktivieren, um die koordinaten von deinem spot eingeben zu können! dieser menüpunkt sollte über´s handbuch schnell zu finden sein... wenn du das koordinatenformat definiert hast, kannst du mit der eingabe deiner punkte beginnen #h


----------



## Hendreich (29. März 2006)

*AW: Koordinaten in GPS eingeben, hilfe*

Hallo Jirko
Irgendwie stelle ich mich zu blöd an. Da steht Nav/Einheit, Nord/Reverenz, Koord./Systhem und KartDatum. Und die Menüs haben noch Untermenüs, und da blick ich nicht mehr durch. Gauß/Krüger und so weiter:c 
Hab die Beschreibung schon zwei mal durch.


----------



## Jirko (29. März 2006)

*AW: Koordinaten in GPS eingeben, hilfe*



> Koord./Systhem und KartDatum


treffer  diese menüoptionen einfach aufrufen und im koordinatenmenü folgendes positionsformat aktivieren: hdd.mm.mmm (dezimalminutenformat) und WGS 84 (kartendatum > davon ausgehend, daß deine ursprungskarte auf dem kartendaum WGS 84 basiert!)... iss ganz easy #h


----------



## Hendreich (29. März 2006)

*AW: Koordinaten in GPS eingeben, hilfe*

Du hasts halt voll drauf. Danke und Tschüß#6


----------

